

What accounting software do startups use? - dguido

I run a small startup with 2 virtual admins. I am looking for online accounting software which will let me create purchase orders for vendors and track invoices I give to customers. I gave quick books online plus and peachtree a shot. Both failed to do what I needed (poor customer support, no ability to do purchase orders etc). Are there any good hosted accounting solutions for &#60; $50 a month?
======
mechanical_fish
I bought the vile Quickbooks. You know, the classic kind that runs on Windows.
(The Mac version gets bad reviews, and it's different from the Windows
version.) I have to boot Windows XP in a VM to use the damned thing. I'm
embarrassed to tell you how many months behind I am in my data entry.

The reason I'm not broke is that I don't use Quickbooks for invoicing. There
are several good solutions for online invoicing. I use Harvest and I think
they're great. No P.O.s, though.

The thing that sold Quickbooks to me is the existence of lots of _Dummies_
-style docs -- you are hardly alone in your pain when you're a Quickbooks user
-- and the fact that my accountant accepts the files, which is the real killer
feature.

I'm still stuck in Gnucash for my personal finances, but I didn't consider
using that for the business. I have little faith in my accountant's ability to
make sense of Gnucash's files, I'm not confident that it has the features I
need, and I can't seem to get it running easily on the Mac. The damned thing
seems to be linked against every single library in Linux.

------
there
i use corduroy - <http://corduroysite.com> \- but i'm a bit biased since i
wrote it.

it doesn't do purchase orders because i've never had to use them, but i may be
able to integrate what you need if it's not too complex.

------
gunderson
I wrote a custom system, if you're using rails let me know and you can use it.

